# Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random news



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> The Rockets reached agreement on non-guaranteed contracts with guards Will Conroy and Garrett Temple, players who excelled with the Rockets summer league team and who will help round out the training camp roster, Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said.
> 
> Both would be considered longshots to make the Rockets regular-season roster, with forward/center Pops Mensah-Bonsu the most likely of the players with non-guaranteed players to stick with the team heading into the season.
> 
> ...


Is there a trade comming soooooon, or what?:whoknows:


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/6615894.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets maneuver to add guard depth!*

Guard depth for what!? 6'10" and up guys only please, thank you.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver to add guard depth!*

We need some guys to push the players during practice, nothing more.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*

Hopefully one of them can replace Von Wafer or at least fill in the role he played last year


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*



> The Rockets reached agreement on non-guaranteed contracts with guards Will Conroy and Garrett Temple, players who excelled with the Rockets summer league team and *who will help round out the training camp roster*, Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said.


seems like the article explained what the rockets are doing right there.

i would think the guys replacing wafer would be taylor and budinger(but have the rockets signed him yet?).


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*



rocketeer said:


> i would think the guys replacing wafer would be taylor and budinger(but have the rockets signed him yet?).


Yeah, they're both signed.

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/430801-rockets-sign-budinger-andersen.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/430475-morey-interview-1560am-rockets-sign-taylor.html


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*



Cornholio said:


> Yeah, they're both signed.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/430801-rockets-sign-budinger-andersen.html
> http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/430475-morey-interview-1560am-rockets-sign-taylor.html


thanks. somehow i missed the budinger signing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*

Man I am so glad training camp is getting closer. Its been a loooong off season for me.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*



> There were some new - but familiar - faces on the Toyota Center practice court today. One might stick around.
> 
> *Stromile Swift, Lorenzen Wright and Jelani McCoy joined the workouts, hoping for an invite to training camp and a chance to make the team as a backup big man.*
> 
> ...





> Don't sleep on these guys. The likelihood of Temple or Conroy making the team is every bit as strong as Von Wafer's was at this time last year. Of the non-guaranteed guys - Conroy, Temple, Pops Mensah-Bonsu and James White - one will make the team. Another might if Daryl Morey can carve out a spot, somehow.





> Expect them to announce their marketing slogan for the season and to unveil an alternate uniform Wednesday night at Toyota Center.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/09/stros_back_not_quite_but_it_wa.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth!*



> Rockets new slogan/fan push is going to be centered around the phrase "Red Nation".


http://twitter.com/clutchfans/status/4079196886


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*

I liked Swift when he was with the Rockets. I hope he does enough for us to sign him again.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*

Stro Show!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



> Great 5x5 turnout today with AB (Brooks)/CB (Budinger)/TA (Ariza)/JW (White)/WC (Conroy)/GT (Temple)/DA (Andersen)/BC (Cook)/CH (Hayes)/JD (Dorsey). Highlight was a Chuck Hayes throw down! Rest of team in by early next week.


http://twitter.com/dmorey/status/4095345074


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



Legend-Like said:


> I liked Swift when he was with the Rockets. I hope he does enough for us to sign him again.


seriously?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



> Luis Scola looked good at TC today. Team thought he should take it easy, but he said no, it has been a week and a half since his last game.


http://twitter.com/Jonathan_Feigen/status/4296720075


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



> Daryl Morey is still working the phones, but since the free agent exchange of Ron Artest and Trevor Ariza, the biggest name he has added is Pops Mensah-Bonsu.





> Trevor Ariza is playing, along with the usual suspects (Chuck Hayes, Chase Budinger, Jermaine Taylor Garrett Temple and Will Conroy). James White got in one final Toyota Center run before he was traded to Denver. Aaron Brooks joined the workout late after his medical testing. And there was one new face, *Salim Stoudamire, who would love to bring his jumper to training camp*





> To me, the highlight of the games was Chuck Hayes going Magic Johnson. He had several occasions in which he grabbed the defensive rebound and took off, leading fast breaks and finishing his last one.





> Taylor looks better than he did in Las Vegas. He was less of a ball stopper, finished well and was more discerning with his jumpers.





> Other than that, Scola, Budinger and Conroy (who really looks like he belongs) made the shots you would expect. Andersen knocked down a few and had a few sharp passes. Dorsey blocked a few shots and generally looked good.





> For now, the Rockets got a glimpse of what you would expect. They had to have liked what they saw on the floor. There is also a long, long way to go.



http://blogs.chron.com/nba/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*

I think Pops and Conroy will be the guys we keep (if we can get rid of Cook).

1. Yao
2. Shane
3. Scola
4. T-Mac
5. Ariza
6. Brooks
7. Lowry
8. Landry
9. Hayes
10. Andersen
11. Budinger
12. Taylor
13. Dorsey
14. Pops
15. Conroy


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



> Cook:in good shape & shooting well. JT&CB:hard work and picking things up quickly. Welcome back SB/LS-everything better when they are in gym


http://twitter.com/dmorey/status/4318090058


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



> Shane Battier and Luis Scola arrived in town last weekend and they’ve since joined the 5-on-5 scrimmages which have been taking place at the Toyota Center practice court the last several weeks. Right now, everyone on the roster (including recent signee Garrett Temple, Will Conroy and Pops Mensah-Bonsu) is there except for Tracy McGrady, Yao Ming, Carl Landry and Kyle Lowry. It’s quite a sight to see these guys going at each other day after day and I’m happy to report that everyone clearly busted their butts to get into great shape for the upcoming season. Chuck Hayes in particular looks trimmed down and fantastic and it was no surprise to see his team (which also featured Chase Budinger, Jermaine Taylor, Temple and David Andersen) all four games I witnessed Tuesday. The Chronicle’s Jonathan Feigen compared Hayes to Magic Johnson for his fearless forays which witnessed him going coast-to-coast on the break, and while that’s obviously a bit of playful hyperbole, it does speak to the fact that the Chuckwagon has clearly put in serious work this summer to get himself primed for a season when his team will need him more than ever.
> 
> What else stood out: Battier and Scola are in great shape as well; no surprise given the fact both guys are consummate professionals. No doubt Battier benefited from a full summer of rest and training, as opposed to last summer when he had to deal with rehab and a subsequent set-back in his recovery from offseason surgery. And speaking of being in tremendous physical condition, Trevor Ariza is a greyhound out there who can seemingly run for days without breaking a sweat. Also worth noting: he supposedly dominates the Rockets’ pre-scrimmage tag drills (brought to the team by new Director of strength and conditioning Darryl Eto) thanks to his incredible combination of quickness and length. Can’t wait to see how Coach Adelman unleashes Ariza this season.
> 
> ...


Read the rest here.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / Random News*



> The Rockets have added another guard to their growing list of training camp options in the backcourt, signing Rashad McCants to a non-guaranteed contract, a person with knowledge of the deal said Thursday.
> 
> McCants averaged 9.6 points per game last season, and has averaged 10 points per game in four seasons with the Minnesota Timberwolves and Sacramento Kings. A 6-4 guard, he was the 14th player taken in the 2005 NBA Draft after helping North Carolina to the national championship.



http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6635141.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / McCants signed*

McCants is a solid pick up. Good insurance for McGrady I guess.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / McCants signed*

I heard on the radio yesterday that McCants in gone already. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets maneuver  to add guard depth! / McCants signed*



jdiggidy said:


> I heard on the radio yesterday that McCants in gone already. Can anyone confirm this?


Yeah. He was injured.

http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800031219


----------

